# 2012 tdi video in motion



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

Looking to see what is out there for a 2012 tdi sport.it has the faxtory nav and all that but wanna video in motion bypass.havent found one yet


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

You are gonna be waiting a long while if you are looking for one with just that option. I am sure it can be done, but doubt many have done it. I have it on my 2010 and got the software to do such. You can just buy one and do it yourself.


----------



## Eugene-Dave-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Edited for content


----------



## 55lh55 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's super easy I have it done on my 2012 I did it within 10 minutes of owning it. It's the same instructions as doing an MM3 ( i think it is) Audi nav. It's all software don't buy any bypass


----------



## PaJohn (Jan 1, 2002)

55lh55 said:


> It's super easy I have it done on my 2012 I did it within 10 minutes of owning it. It's the same instructions as doing an MM3 ( i think it is) Audi nav. It's all software don't buy any bypass


 Same here. 2012 TDI Lux. Works great.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

Yeti35 said:


> You are gonna be waiting a long while if you are looking for one with just that option. I am sure it can be done, but doubt many have done it. I have it on my 2010 and got the software to do such. You can just buy one and do it yourself.


 How would I do that on my 2010?


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

PaJohn said:


> Same here. 2012 TDI Lux. Works great.


 If I understand correctly, one needs a VAG/COM to do this?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

jay free said:


> How would I do that on my 2010?


 It was a software update I got along with the new map updates from a member on another forum. No VAG Com on the RNS 510 to make this work, purely a software install.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I have done VIM to two 2012 TDI sports and it requires internet connection to decode the MMI serial number, then use the security code (from decoding) to access the settings with vag-com.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

These are the instructions I used for enabling VIM on my 2012 A6 MMI. If they are the same systems it should work. You will need to download the serial # decoder program as you will need it to generate the VIM code.

1.	Select control module 5F in VAG-COM/VCDS
2.	Select "Advanced ID - 1A"
3.	Submit the value from the "Serial number" field into the program. If there's more than one serial number, use the first one!
4.	Select "Security Access - 16"
5.	Enter the personal login-code provided by the VIM Program. 
6.	Press "Do It!". If you receive a "code not valid" message try the alternate code. If neither code works it's likely that your control module doesn't support VIM adaptation.
7.	Select "Adaptation - 10"
8.	Select channel 48
9.	Press read
10.	Set the value to 255
11.	Press test
12.	Press save
13.	Press "Done, Go Back", close the controller and quit the software
14.	Now reset the MMI. 




For the RNS-510 use the file and directions found here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^^

Did anyone try this on the T-reg?


----------



## 55lh55 (Apr 27, 2012)

yes....it works


----------



## haitao (Dec 6, 2011)

*how to setting touareg*

how to setting touareg


----------



## haitao (Dec 6, 2011)

*touareg*

:banghead::banghead:touaregbut how??


55lh55 said:


> yes....it works


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

Works on the rns 850 like a charm thanks


----------

